# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  ΕΖ3+LinksysWAG200G Πρόβλημα...

## jkarabas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Πήρα πρόσφατα ένα wireless LinksysWAG200G(router+ADSL) για να μπορέσω να μοιράσω το AWMN μέσα στο σπίτι μου (χωρίς ADSL). Έχω ήδη ενα PC που έχω AWMN και θέλω με το laptop μου ασύρματα να δώσω AWMN.
Είμαι client και από εξοπλισμό έχω ένα ΕΖ3 που παίζει client bridge mode και κατεβαίνει utp απο ταράτσα και κουμπώνει στην ethernet του PC μου με τα παρακάτω: 

ΕΖ3 setting
IP πχ. 10.1.1.5
sub 255.255.255.224
gw 10.1.1.10 (AP του κόμβου.)

Ethernet PC
IP πχ. 10.1.1.6
sub 255.255.255.224
gw 10.1.1.10 (AP του κόμβου.)

Έτσι λοιπόν κάρφωσα το utp στην μια ethernet απο τις 4 που έχει το linksys και προσπάθησα να βάλω:
IP πχ. 10.1.1.7
sub 255.255.255.224 
αλλά δεν μπορώ να δω το ΑΡ (10.1.1.10) με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχω δίκτυο.

Υπενθυμίζω ότι ο κομβούχος μου έχει δώσει τα παρακάτω:
range απο το AP του (10.1.1.6-10 sub 255.255.255.224) και υποδίκτυο για το εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο (10.1.1.100-105 sub 255.255.255.24 :: .
Προσπάθησα να παίξω και με τις IPs για το εσωτερικό που μου έδωσε αλλά και πάλι τίποτα.

Ζητώ την κατανόησή σας καθότι βασικά νέος στο AWMN και στο routing θα έλεγα. Το παλεύω μία εβδομάδα τώρα αλλά δεν μου κάθεται και αποφάσισα να ποστάρω για βοήθεια.
Επίσης διαβασα τα σχετικά posts για το θέμα, αλλά τονίζω ότι θέλω μόνο AWMN να μοιράσω μέσα στο σπίτι και όχι ADSL.

----------


## papashark

10.1.1.x ?!??!?!?!

Ποιός είναι ο κόμβος που συνδέεσε ?

Δεύτερον γιατί δεν παίζεις με το εσωτερικό δίκτυο που σου έδωσε ο κομβούχος γυρνώντας το ΕΖ3 σε router από bridge ? Eαν το κάνεις θα είναι ποιό "ασφαλές" για το ιντερνετ σου μετά (όπως πας να το κάνεις στο ιδιο subnet με το ΑΡ μπορεί να πάρει και όποιος άλλος είναι στο ΑΡ.

Τρίτον από το wag βλέπεις το EZ3 ?

Tέταρτον, δεν μήπως έχει κάποια επιλογή το wag για διαφορετική συμπεριφορά σε κάθε πόρτα από το 4πορτο LAN

----------


## jkarabas

Χίλια συγνώμη ανέφερα τις ip σαν παράδειγμα εάν θέλεις μπορώ να σου δώσω τις σωστές.
Γυρίζοντας το ΕΖ3 σε router mode αυτό γίνεται αμέσως AP αντί για client και 
μάλιστα πριν το κάνω μου το λέει σε μήνυμα ότι σε router mode γίνεται AP και όχι client.
Το δοκίμασα σε router βάζοντας στα 2 inerface (wireless και ethernet) τις ανάλογες IPs. Αλλά και αυτό δεν πέτυχε.
Τώρα το linksys έχει και αυτό modes (bridge only, bridge, router, PPPoE,PPPoA).

----------


## papashark

Δυστηχώς οι απαντήσεις μου μπορεί να είναι καθαρά θεωρητικές και μόνον, δεν έχω πιάσει ποτέ EZ3 στα χέρια μου.

Τι mode λειτουργείας έχει ?

----------


## jkarabas

Δες αυτό και θα καταλάβεις έχει και demo mode

http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=334

----------


## JS

1. Για να ρουτάρεις με το εσωτερικό δίκτυο που σου έδωσε ο κομβούχος θες κάποιον router.
2. Ο linksys που πήρες ρουτάρει adsl<->lan/wlan και όχι lan<->wlan ΕΚΤΟΣ κι αν ξέρεις κάτι που δεν ξέρω (φτιάχνει πχ vlans)  ::  

Άρα ξεχνάμε την περίπτωση να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον linksys σαν ρούτερ. Αν τώρα βάζεις απλά την ethernet του ΑΡ σου σε μια lan του router αυτός θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει σαν switch και να μοίραζε και ασύρματα κανονικά.

Σε κάποια ΑΡ (dwl-2100ap) είχε παρατηρηθεί το ενδεχόμενο να μην μπορούν για κάποιον άγνωστο σε εμένα λόγο (ενώ άλλο ίδιο έπαιζε) να μην λειτουργούν σωστά με τους ενσύρματα συνδεδεμένους σε switch ακριβώς δλδ ότι περιγράφω στην παραπάνω παράγραφο που λέω οτι "θα έπρεπε να παίζει". Μήπως ισχύει κάτι παρόμοιο ;

----------


## jkarabas

> Αν τώρα βάζεις απλά την ethernet του ΑΡ σου σε μια lan του router αυτός θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει σαν switch και να μοίραζε και ασύρματα κανονικά.


Αυτό ακριβώς κάνω, δεν έπρεπε να δουλεύει, να μοιράζει;
Εκτός και αν επειδή είναι και ADSL να μην γίνεται. 
Σαν τρελό μου ακούγεται. Να το αγόρασα τζάμπα? Τι να πω...και σκεφτόμουνα
να αγοράσω για αυτή τη δουλειά ένα σκέτο wireless router.

----------


## JS

Περίμενε...
για να σιγουρευτείς οτι δεν φταίει ο ρούτερ κάνε το εξής.
Βάλε έναν Η/Υ σε μία θύρα ethernet και έναν άλλον ασύρματα.
Μεταξύ τους μιλάνε (κανονικά θα πρέπει) ;
Αν ναι, τότε η επικοινωνία μεταξύ lan/wlan υπάρχει όπως πρέπει.

Μετά το πρόβλημα μετατίθεται στο ΑΡ σου και γενικά στο πως λειτουργεί.

Τώρα...
Αν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις το εσωτερικό subnet που σου δώσανε (καλύτερα) πρέπει να πάρεις κάποιον wan router και να βάλεις το ΑΡ σου στην θύρα wan του. 
Στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο μετά θα παίζεις με το δικό σου πλέον subnet.

Το πρόβλημά σου παραμένει περίεργο (για εμένα)  :: 
Αν και λανθασμένα επέλεξες αυτόν (σου είναι άχρηστος) γιατί θα μπορούσες να πάρεις ένα switch+ένα ΑΡ για να κάνεις αυτό που θες (ΧΩΡΙΣ όμως να χρησιμοποιήσεις το δικό σου subnet).

----------


## papashark

Mπήκα για πρώτη φορά σε EZ3, δεν είχα ξαναμπεί.

Δυστηχώς τα modes λειτουργείας δεν του επιτρέπουν να παίξει ως router με ένα static route μεταξύ των 2 subnet.




> AR3+ Access Point Router: In this mode, the device is supposed to connect to internet via Ethernet port. 
>  BR3+ Advanced Bridge: In this mode, the ethernet port and wireless interface are bridged together. 
>  BR3+ Simple Bridge: This mode is the same as above mode but with a simple web interface. 
>  CR3+ WISP Client Router: In this mode, the device is supposed to connect to internet via Wireless port.


Oπότε απλά ξεχνάμε την δυνατότητα να έχει δικό του subnet (traggic....)

Τώρα από ότι θυμάμαι, στο wag2000, οι 4 πόρτες LAN παίζουν ως απλό switch, οπότε δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα ρυθμίσεων εκεί (υποστήριξη διαφορετικών ρόλων σε κάθε Lan, vlans κλπ).

Δοκίμασε το εξείς απλό, βάλε σε 2 από τις Lan το PC και το EZ3, τι ΙΡς θα έχει το wag δεν μας ενδιαφέρει για την ώρα. Pingάρισε από το PC το ΕΖ3, και δες αν βγαίνει στο awmn. Αν δεν βγαίνει σωστά είπε ο JS ότι ίσως έχει πρόβλημα το wag.

Αν κάνει ping αλλά δεν κάνει με τις ΙΡς όπως είπες, τότε απλά το EZ3 έχει πρόβλημα, κάτι στα arp tables, ίσως δεν υποστηρίζει πολλές συσκευές από πίσω, κλπ.

Ενναλακτικά βρες ένα φορητό, βάλτο και αυτό επάνω σε μια 3η LAN του wag, και δες αν βγαίνει αυτό στο awmn.

Πάντως η πρώτη μου επαφή από το EZ3 με απογοήτευσε, ενώ σε κάποια δίνει πάρα πολλές πληροφορίες, δεν ξέρω αν φταίει το icarus ή το ez3, αλλά αυτό το πράγμα δεν είναι router, αίσχος είναι ...  ::

----------


## JS

> Αν κάνει ping αλλά δεν κάνει με τις ΙΡς όπως είπες, τότε απλά το EZ3 έχει πρόβλημα,* κάτι στα arp tables*, ίσως δεν υποστηρίζει πολλές συσκευές από πίσω, κλπ.


πσσσ...τί είπες τώρα...
έχεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες για αυτό το "υποτιθέμενο" πρόβλημα ;
Πότε συμβαίνει, είναι σχετικό με το hardware ή software ???
Μιλάμε πάντα για την απλή περίπτωση που θες να συνδέσεις ένα ΑΡ (εδώ το ΕΖ) σε switch.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Αν κάνει ping αλλά δεν κάνει με τις ΙΡς όπως είπες, τότε απλά το EZ3 έχει πρόβλημα,* κάτι στα arp tables*, ίσως δεν υποστηρίζει πολλές συσκευές από πίσω, κλπ.
> 
> 
> πσσσ...τί είπες τώρα...
> έχεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες για αυτό το "υποτιθέμενο" πρόβλημα ;
> Πότε συμβαίνει, είναι σχετικό με το hardware ή software ???
> Μιλάμε πάντα για την απλή περίπτωση που θες να συνδέσεις ένα ΑΡ (εδώ το ΕΖ) σε switch.


Θυμίσου ένα firmware για dlink 900+ που εκεί που έπαιζες έχανες το σύμπαν, δεν θα το ξεχάσω ποτέ εγώ. Εχανα συσκευές μέσα στο ίδιο μου το δίκτυο, η απόλυτη τρέλλλλλλλα !

Το έχω δει και σε άλλες 2 συσκευές πάντως (άγνωστες μάρκες), να το κάνουν στο bridge mode), και αναρωτιέμαι τι πίνουν οι σχιστομάτηδες την ώρα που γράφουν τα firmwares  ::

----------


## JS

Χμ...άρα είναι θέμα firmware γιατί και εγώ το είχα πετύχει σε 2100...

----------


## jkarabas

> Δυστηχώς τα modes λειτουργείας δεν του επιτρέπουν να παίξει ως router με ένα static route μεταξύ των 2 subnet.


Ας υποθέσουμε Papashark ότι τα πράγματα είναι έτσι, αν και δυσκολεύομαι να το πιστέψω (ίσως με κάποιο firmware στο μέλλον λυθεί), ποια συσκευή θα πρότεινες για client, σε περίπτωση που δεν τα καταφέρω να ρουτάρω με το ΕΖ3;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
>  Δυστηχώς τα modes λειτουργείας δεν του επιτρέπουν να παίξει ως router με ένα static route μεταξύ των 2 subnet.
> 
> 
> Ας υποθέσουμε Papashark ότι τα πράγματα είναι έτσι, αν και δυσκολεύομαι να το πιστέψω (ίσως με κάποιο firmware στο μέλλον λυθεί), ποια συσκευή θα πρότεινες για client, σε περίπτωση που δεν τα καταφέρω να ρουτάρω με το ΕΖ3;


Κοίτα από πλευράς wireless client καλό μου φάνηκε, οπότε είναι κρίμα να το βγάλεις.

Κυκλοφορεί όμως ακόμα στην αγορά η μαγική συσκευή linksys wrt54gl όπου δέχετε το DD-wrt, OpenWrt, και άλλα ωραία Linux-o-firmware, και εκτός από δρομολόγηση κάνουν και ένα σωρό ωραία άλλα μικρά πραγματάκια, όπως dns server, κλπ.

Την ίδια δουλειά με το EZ3 κάνει και το ovislink 5460, το οποίο είναι μικρό αλλά θαυματουργό  :: 

Πριν το πάρεις απόφαση, άσε να έρθει κάποιος σπίτι του να το ψάξει καλύτερα, κέρασε κάποιον καφέ για να έρθει.


Είναι σημαντικό πάντως να βρεθεί τι φταίει και δεν παίζει, ώστε αν είναι όντως σοβαρό πρόβλημα στο EZ3 (πχ arp tables), να ειδοποιήσουμε να το φτιάξουν στο icarus (που σημειωτέον φτιάχνουν καινούργιο από την αρχή), ή να μην το πέρνει ο κόσμος και μετά ψάχνετε.

Ασε που φοβάμαι μήπως είναι κάτι άλλο άσχετο και δεν το έχω καταλάβει και σε βάλω να πάρεις άλλη συσκευή τζάμπα και βερεσέ.

Δελέασε κάποιο από τα παιδιά της Καλιθέας με καφέ, μπύρα, πίτσα, σουβλάκι, καμιά ξαδερφούλα κλπ, να έρθει να σε βοηθήσει  ::

----------


## jkarabas

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει βρε papashark, ψάχνοντας για το 
EZ3 στο site του κατασκευαστή http://www.e-zy.net/support/3plus/Documentation/

στο παραπάνω documentation αναφέρει ότι λειτουργεί σαν Client Rouτer (CR3+14 / CR3+D) ίσως αυτό to mode χρειάζεται για να παίξει.
Να όμως που περνώντας το τελευταίο firmware δεν το αναφέρει πουθενά.
Υποστηρίζει μόνο το παρακάτω:

CR3+ WISP Client Router: In this mode, the device is supposed to connect to internet via Wireless port.

Δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Πάντως τους έστειλα και email.

----------


## papashark

To κακό παίζοντας στο τελευταίο Mode που έχει, είναι ότι κάνει αυτόματα ΝΑΤ.....

----------


## jkarabas

Δηλαδή μπείτε σκύλοι και αλέστε;  ::

----------


## jkarabas

Τελικά Papashark βιαστήκαμε να βγάλουμε άσχημα συμπεράσματα για το EZ3.
Κατόπιν πολλών ωρών διαβάσματος και αναζήτησης τη βρήκα την άκρη.
Μακάρι τελικά να είχανε όλες οι συσκευές clients τα modes που έχει το ΕΖ3.

Για να γίνω ποιο συγκεκριμένος...τελικά τα κατάφερα να κάνω το ΕΖ3 routed στο τελευταίο mode που έχει:

*CR3+ WISP Client Router: In this mode, the device is supposed to connect to internet via Wireless port.*

Να το κάνω ποιό συγκεκριμένο, παίζει με 2 interfacew (1 wireless + 1 ethernet), έτσι στην wireless έβαλα ips απο το AP του κόμβου μου και στην ethernet ips με το subnet που μου έδωσε ο κόμβος μου για το εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο. 
Μάλιστα Papashark να διευκρινίσω ότι το NAT μπορείς να το έχεις είτε disable είτε enable.

Τώρα προσπαθώ να ρίξω το EZ3 πάνω στο Linksys (έτσι ώστε να μοιράζω ασύρματα το AWMN μέσα στο σπίτι) και ψάχνομαι για τις ρυθμίσεις του και σε τι mode να το γυρίσω.

Για να δούμε τελικά θα τα καταφέρω;;

----------


## papashark

> Τελικά Papashark βιαστήκαμε να βγάλουμε άσχημα συμπεράσματα για το EZ3.
> Κατόπιν πολλών ωρών διαβάσματος και αναζήτησης τη βρήκα την άκρη.
> Μακάρι τελικά να είχανε όλες οι συσκευές clients τα modes που έχει το ΕΖ3.
> 
> Για να γίνω ποιο συγκεκριμένος...τελικά τα κατάφερα να κάνω το ΕΖ3 routed στο τελευταίο mode που έχει:
> 
> *CR3+ WISP Client Router: In this mode, the device is supposed to connect to internet via Wireless port.*
> 
> Να το κάνω ποιό συγκεκριμένο, παίζει με 2 interfacew (1 wireless + 1 ethernet), έτσι στην wireless έβαλα ips απο το AP του κόμβου μου και στην ethernet ips με το subnet που μου έδωσε ο κόμβος μου για το εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο. 
> ...


Δεν είχα δει ότι μπορούσες να κλείσεις το NAT.

Οι περισσότερες συσκευές έτσι παίζουν, το ότι το κάνει δεν είναι κατόρθωμα, αν δεν το έκανε θα ήταν για τα μπάζα.

----------


## jkarabas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jkarabas
> 
> 
> Δεν είχα δει ότι μπορούσες να κλείσεις το NAT.
> 
> Οι περισσότερες συσκευές έτσι παίζουν, το ότι το κάνει δεν είναι κατόρθωμα, αν δεν το έκανε θα ήταν για τα μπάζα.


Τουλάχιστον αποκαταστήσαμε την παρεξήγηση περί "πατάτας".
Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι παίζουν όλες, τελοσπάντων γιατί να γίνει disable το ΝΑΤ, για περισσότερη ασφάλεια?

----------


## papashark

Απαραίτητα θα γίνει disable το ΝΑΤ

Αν δεν γινει τίποτα δεν θα παίζει σωστά...

----------


## jkarabas

OK το ΝΑΤ, στείλε pm εάν θέλεις το email σου να σου στείλω σχεδιάγραμμα με το τι θέλω να κάνω για να το καταλάβεις καλύτερα.

----------


## diabibas

Εγώ το πήρα σπίτι το Linksys και μου δούλεψε κανονικότα σαν switch eth+Wi

Το θέμα με τον jkaravas είναι ότι δεν φτάνει καν να μπορεί να "δει" το EZ3.

----------


## jkarabas

Είμαστε ακόμη στην εξεύρεση λύσης...Ο diabibas έχει ένα subnet και η client συσκευή που έχει (ovislink) παίζει σε bridge mode και όχι σε route όπως το ΕΖ3. Υπάρχουν κάποιες διαφορές και προσπαθούμε να ανακαλύψουμε ποιο πραγματικά είναι το πρόβλημα με τις δικές μου ρυθμίσεις.
Ο Papashark πιστεύει ότι ίσως να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ασυμβατότητας μεταξύ ΕΖ3 και Linksys (arp tables). 
Είδομεν.........

----------


## jkarabas

Πάντως πριν αγοράσω το Wag200 σκεφτόμουνα να πάρω το WRT54GL.
Επειδή όλη η κατάσταση είναι περίεργη..μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος φίλος που έχει τον παραπάνω router και με την προϋπόθεση φυσικά ότι κάθεται σε κάποιο συρτάρι..να μου τον δανείσει..για να δω τέλοσπάντων τι τρέχει...
sorry για το θράσος μου..ξέρω ζητάω πολλά..αλλά έχω πλέον απογοητευτεί.
Δεν θέλω να προχωρήσω σε μια ακόμη αγορά...αλλά έτοιμος είμαι.

----------


## jkarabas

Παιδιά
Συγνώμη για τον ενθουσιασμό μου αλλά τόσες μέρες παιδεύομαι.
Στα Miscellaneous Settings του ΕΖ3 είχε επιλογές για ethernet mode:
*Auto
100 Mb-Half Duplex
100 Mb-Full Duplex
10 Mb-Half Duplex
10 Mb-Full Duplex*

Μόλις το άλλαξα από Auto σε 10 Mb-Full Duplex..έγινε το μαγικό!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Παρακαλώ να κλειδώσει το post.
Ευχαριστώ του φίλους που ασχολήθηκαν με το πρόβλημά μου.

----------


## JS

Οκ, φτιάξε και το καλώδιό σου τώρα πιο σωστά  ::

----------


## jkarabas

Το καλώδιο είναι cat5.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην μπήκανε σωστά τα χρώματα?
Πως θα το τσεκάρω αυτό?

----------


## JS

http://www.incentre.net/incentre/frame/ethernet.html

εγώ προτιμώ την type b  ::

----------


## jkarabas

Ακριβώς έτσι έφτιαξα το καλώδιο σε Β. Το θέμα είναι ότι εαν δεν τα έβαζα σωστά δεν θα έπαιζε καθόλου.
Εξάλλου πως εξηγείς το γεγονός, όταν έβαζα το ΕΖ3 κατευθείαν στο PC, αυτό έπαιζε κανονικά σε auto mode; Το πρόβλημα ήταν όταν έβαζα το Wag.

----------


## papashark

Xm....

Οταν είχες το PC, προσπαθούσε να κάνει Νegotiation και γύρναγε στα 10Mbit μόνο του μάλλον, κάτι που δεν κατάφερνε να κάνει το switch (ή δεν έκανε το ΕΖ3 με το switch).

Είχα δει όταν είχα μπει στο ΕΖ3 που έλεγε 10mbit, μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση αλλά δεν έδωσα μεγάλο βάρος...

----------


## jkarabas

Η πλάκα είναι τώρα που γύρισα από τη δουλειά μου, ξαφνικά ξανά τα 
ίδια...μπήκα στο ΕΖ3 και το άλλαξα σε auto mode και τότε έπαιξε!!!!
Τι να πώ τώρα?
Το καλώδιο που κατεβαίνει από την ταράτσα είναι cat5 αλλά εύκαπτο, δεν είναι το σκληρό utp το μονόκλωνο. Λές αυτό να παίζει ρόλο?
Επίσης τα χρώματα και από τις δυο πλευρές είναι:

ασπρο-πορτοκαλί (1)
πορτοκαλί (2)
ασπρο-πράσινο (3)
πράσινο (4)
ασπρο-μπλέ (5)
μπλέ (6)
ασπρο-καφέ (7)
καφέ (8)

Μήπως δεν είναι σωστά? Γι αυτό μία παίζει και μία όχι?

----------


## JB172

> Το καλώδιο που κατεβαίνει από την ταράτσα είναι cat5 αλλά εύκαπτο, δεν είναι το σκληρό utp το μονόκλωνο. Λές αυτό να παίζει ρόλο?
> Επίσης τα χρώματα και από τις δυο πλευρές είναι:
> 
> ασπρο-πορτοκαλί (1)
> πορτοκαλί (2)
> ασπρο-πράσινο (3)
> πράσινο (4)
> ασπρο-μπλέ (5)
> μπλέ (6)
> ...


Το εύκαμπτο καλώδιο το χρησιμοποιούμε συνήθως για σύνδεση PC με μπριζάκι. Το μονόκλωνο χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για μπρίζα-κανάλι-μπρίζα.
Αλλά δεν έχει διαφορά.

Τα χρώματα όπως τα έχεις βάλει μάλλον κάνουν για 10mΒit.
Για 100 mΒit δουλεύουν οι κάτωθι 2 διατάξεις.

Τ-568Α
ασπρο-πράσινο (1)
πράσινο (2)
ασπρο-πορτοκαλί (3)
μπλε (4)
ασπρο-μπλέ (5)
πορτοκαλί (6)
ασπρο-καφέ (7)
καφέ (8 )


Τ-568Β
ασπρο-πορτοκαλί (1)
πορτοκαλί (2)
ασπρο-πράσινο (3)
μπλε (4)
ασπρο-μπλέ (5)
πράσινο (6)
ασπρο-καφέ (7)
καφέ (8 )


Φιλικά  ::

----------


## jkarabas

Και γι αυτό μια παίζει και μια δεν παίζει?

----------


## jkarabas

> Τα χρώματα όπως τα έχεις βάλει μάλλον κάνουν για 10mΒit.


Υπάρχει κάποιο tools? για να το μετρήσω?

----------


## JB172

> Και γι αυτό μια παίζει και μια δεν παίζει?


99% ναι.

----------


## jkarabas

Το Τ-568Α ή το Τ-568Β?

----------


## JB172

> Το Τ-568Α ή το Τ-568Β?


Οποιο και να χρησιμοποιήσεις το ίδιο είναι.
Και από τα δύο άκρα την ίδια διάταξη φυσικά.  ::

----------


## jkarabas

Thanks θα ενημερώσω.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jkarabas
> 
> Και γι αυτό μια παίζει και μια δεν παίζει?
> 
> 
> 99% ναι.


Γιαννη αν εχεις πολλα μετρα utp πολυκλωνο και σχετικα λεπτο, θε εχεις παντα προβλημα.
Καλυτερα ξηλωσετο και παρε utp μονοκλωνο γιατι περνας και ταση για poe νομιζω, οποτε θα πανε ολα καλυτερα.
Το επαθα με ενα wrt54g και 15μετρα ψευτοκαλωδιο και μια επαιζε και μια οχι.

----------


## jkarabas

Κωστάκη μου τι κάνεις? Αυτό συζητούσα σήμερα το πρωϊ με τον diabibas.
Μάλλον θα το αλλάξω (αχ...βαχ!!!) μια απο αυτές τις μέρες παρέα με τον diabibas.
Κερνάω καφέ θα έρθεις?  ::

----------


## JS

Άλλαξε τα βύσματα που είναι σίγουρα λάθος και άσε το καλώδιο  ::  
Αυτή η συνδεσμολογία (θα την ξεπατίκωσες απο κανένα καλώδιο συσκευής) είναι λειτουργική μόνο σε 1-2μ.

Άντε, μας κούφανες με το πρόβλημά σου και ψάχναμε όλοι  ::

----------


## jkarabas

Βρε JC φαντάζεσαι τι δύσκολο ήταν να το ανακαλύψω?
Μα να παίζει με το Pc και όταν έβαζα επάνω laptop ή wag τέλος?
Εκεί ήταν που με μπέρδευε και δεν πήγαινε καν το μυαλό μου στο καλώδιο.
Με βοηθήσανε με τα pm ο papashark και ο dti για να ψυλιαστώ κάτι.
Πάντως μου έγινε ένα πολύ καλό μάθημα.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στα καλώδια  ::  
Πιστεύεις ότι δεν χρειάζεται μονόκλωνο όπως λέει ο Κώστας?
Με την ευκαιρία ο Κώστας ήταν ο πρώτος που ήρθα σε επαφή με το AWMN και το πρώτο πράγμα που μου είπε ήταν ΕΖ3 συσκευή και μονόκλωνο καλώδιο.
Βέβαια όταν ζήτησα σε 2 συνεργάτες μου που ασχολούνται με δίκτυα να αγοράσω μονόκλωνο....ακόμη με κυνηγάνε. Για αυτό και επέλεξα το άλλο.
Πάντως ο Κώστας ίσως να έχει δίκιο επειδή περνάει ρεύμα και είναι και απο πλευράς αντοχής καλύτερο, αλλά λίγο δύσκολο στα clips.

----------


## costas43gr

Τα παντα απο καλωδια,βισματα, κονεκτορες ειναι εδω.. http://www.hardwarebook.info/Ethernet_1 ... aight_Thru
Σαν Ευαγγελιο που λεμε...  ::   ::  
Φτιαχτα οπως ειναι εκει και δεν θα εχεις ποτε προβλημα, αλλα το καλο καλωδιο σε γλυτωνει απο πολλους πονοκεφαλους και ανεβοκατεβα στις ταρατσες σαν κεραμιδογατος.  ::   ::

----------


## jkarabas

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
Σήμερα είχα off από τη δουλειά μου.. οπότε ξέρετε τι έκανα..  ::  
Τελικά έφτιαξα το καλώδιο όπως πρέπει να είναι.
Μέχρι στιγμής όλα καλά και ελπίζω να μην ξανακουφαθώ πάλι  ::  
Το πάθημα έγινε μάθημα..σχετικά με την φυσική διασύνδεση.
Ορισμένες φορές κάποια πράγματα τα θεωρούμε σίγουρα και εκεί είναι που την πατάς.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθειά σας και ελπίζω στο μέλλον αυτό το post να βοηθήσει αρκετούς φίλους.  ::

----------


## JB172

Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## JS

Τέλος καλό όλα καλά  ::

----------


## jkarabas

Μερικές φορές το σκέφτομαι και δεν το πιστεύω  ::   :: 
Σε ευχαριστώ JS.

----------

